# 2012 clutch spring differences! Help



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

So I decided to change the clutch springs today in my 2012 brute 750. I ordered a maroon primary and almond secondary because it looked like the best setup for me with 28" tires. Well when I dug into her today I noticed that my belt was extremely loose (has 27 miles and 7 hours on her). Then I find that the stock primary spring is longer than the epi maroon and seems to be stiffer than the epi. From the other videos i watched it was the other way around. Did Kawasaki change the clutching up that much and should I go ahead and try the maroon primary. I'll have the secondary apart shortly and see what it looks like. All help will be greatly appreciated. I posted pics and a video of the deflection.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the clutching was changed in 2012 to be inline with the motor changes.
i would have assumed EPI would update their lineup to accomdate any changes in OEM fitment.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Talk to jprzr on here I gave him springs from mine and he seen the difference too so he called epi and they said stock ones are different but theres are still the same for the 12s he is running the pink primary and red secondary with 28" terms.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah they didn't and I was told that the springs were the same. I see my deflection vid didn't work but there's about 2" of play and I can move the belt back sideways on the primary. Do you know if the deflection has been changed too? As always thanks for your quick response. I've got the laptop in the garage playing your spring video to help me along. You rock


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have a spring rate guage but the more I played with them even though the stock spring is longer the maroon did fell stiffer once compressed. So I'm putting the Maroon one in to try it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you look at the chart they have different resistance at different heights.

MudInMyBlood Forums Kawasaki Clutch Spring Chart

I would imagine the deflection would remain the same. that can be eyeballed.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

12Brute750 said:


> I don't have a spring rate guage but the more I played with them even though the stock spring is longer the maroon did fell stiffer once compressed. So I'm putting the Maroon one in to try it.


Same thing jprzr said he's running the pink because it was free

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright just buttoned her back up and there is a very noticeable difference. She is now a wheelie machine!!! Thanks for all the quick replies. That spring just had me a little worried since it was a lot bigger than what I have seen in the how too videos. Oh and I did take one of the small shims out and the belt looks right now. Thanks MIMB


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I called EPI a few weeks ago and personally spoke to one of their engineers and he said, and I quote:

"We havent changed anything, we are still sending people the same springs for the '12 as we have for the other years." 

So I asked to be sure, So you are using the same springs for '12's that you have sold seperately and in kits, for all the other year models.

"Yes. Same springs, nothing changed as far as the aftermarket springs are concerned."

So, while kawi changed up the stock springs for the '12 from the factory, according to the engineer, EPI is using the exact same springs they always have.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I called EPI a few weeks ago and personally spoke to one of their engineers and he said, and I quote:
> 
> "We havent changed anything, we are still sending people the same springs for the '12 as we have for the other years."
> 
> ...


I think what we need is for someone to give is the 2012 stock spring rates and post them on the spring chart. Then the people can compare.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the stock are def diff from previous models. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## brandonba (Apr 15, 2013)

12Brute750 said:


> So I decided to change the clutch springs today in my 2012 brute 750. I ordered a maroon primary and almond secondary because it looked like the best setup for me with 28" tires. Well when I dug into her today I noticed that my belt was extremely loose (has 27 miles and 7 hours on her). Then I find that the stock primary spring is longer than the epi maroon and seems to be stiffer than the epi. From the other videos i watched it was the other way around. Did Kawasaki change the clutching up that much and should I go ahead and try the maroon primary. I'll have the secondary apart shortly and see what it looks like. All help will be greatly appreciated. I posted pics and a video of the deflection.


Hey, i just bought a 12 brute 750 3 weeks ago and looking to replace the clutch springs with maroon primary and red secondary. but i am having trouble trying to figure out what load i need to order. i see you replaced yours. what load and what secondary did you put on yours.?


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, I've been seeing where everyone is saying the '12 stock springs are different. Is this the case for the '12 650's as well?


----------



## Pilot750 (Mar 31, 2013)

I read up on alot of clutch info and decided to go with the epi trail clutch kit for the 2012 brute
I wanted some thing that was going to work for me fore sure I know that some say you don't 
Need the weights but I wanted the best performence I could get with out sending the clutch away anyway I called epi and told the guy what I had for tires and pipes and I asked if he could tell me what colors the pri and sec were and he said that he could not disclose that info
To me trusting in epi because I had a clutch kit from them before on old quad I orderd it here in Canada from royal distributing and the 2012 750 brute has a different part number 
from the 08 to 11 so i don't know what to expect but ill let u guys know what I get when it comes in


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got a 12 750 with 30 backs, what prim should I get? I already have a red sec


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just do the red sec an see how u like it


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is a pic of the stock primary for the 2012 650i vs. the EPI maroon primary.


----------

